
You Can’t Depend on Antivirus Software Anymore - computator
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2017/02/why_you_can_t_depend_on_antivirus_software_anymore.html
======
Vevolut
Theres this neat startup across the street from where I work that's trying to
solve this problem.

[https://www.cylance.com/](https://www.cylance.com/)

